# WADING WITH ARTIFICIALS IS CATCHING TROUT at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
March 28, 2019*

*You Can Now Check Our Room & Guide Availability!​**CHECK AVAILABILITY*​Did you know that sixty guests can enjoy our five-star accommodations nightly? Booking as either an entire property, or individually, makes Bay Flats Lodge perfect for family reunions and corporate retreats that everyone will want to do again! For reservations call 888.677.4868 now!

*Vote for Bay Flats Lodge Today, and Everyday!​**Votes are allowed once per person per 24-hour period now through April 1st​*Winning the $50,000.00 FedEx grant could go a long way in doing a lot of good in both our community, as well as in our neighboring bay environment. Won't you please vote for Bay Flats Lodge in the FedEx 2019 Small Business Grant Contest? Together, we can make a difference! Please vote for us once each day thru April 1st! - THANK YOU!
*CLICK HERE TO VOTE*





​
*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - Mar 21st*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Today started off really good! My guys had a nice box of fish by 9:30am, so we looked the rest of the morning for the cream of the crop! We found a couple! It was a nice day, with really nice people!






​
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - This morningâ€™s group, the Tom W. party, all the way from Texarkana, finished the day with a 31-inch redfish, and then Dee Dee from Colorado landed a 25-inch speck. Granted, we werenâ€™t allowed a â€œbunchâ€ of fish today, but the ones that we did find were solid ones! Good job everyone!

*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Had a good one Thursday with our returning friends from American Tire Distributors. Todayâ€™s crew caught a lot of quality fish - big speckled trout, big redfish, big flounder, and even some good-sized catfish went into making up todayâ€™s full box! Nice weather and nice people made for a nice day out on the water!






​
*FRIDAY - Mar 22nd*
*Capt. Cody Spencer* - Fished with my college roommates, Matt France and Dustin Drew, who both wanted a bite of the latest fishing action! We put our waders on and got after it, scoring trout, redfish, flounder, and even one of those pesky stingrays! Good times today, and weâ€™ll be back at it tomorrow!

*SATURDAY - Mar 23rd*
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - The wind kept picking up gradually as the day wore on, but they guys fishing with me today refused to relinquish to the weather conditions - they wanted to prove they could catch fish in any conditions! And, thatâ€™s exactly what they did! They scored some great trout before the wind started to crank!






​
*SUNDAY - Mar 24th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - My guys caught two redfish today that had obviously been caught before by someone else, and had managed to somehow break the line - one looked like it could have been as recent as yesterday. Anyhow, itâ€™s not something we typically see a lot of, especially with all the braided line in use today. On the flipside, one of the crew caught, photographed, and released a 29.5 inch red - a real bruiser!

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a great time with repeat customers from the Mike C. party. The guys definitely had an array of different species today - specks, reds, black drum, and several great catfish. It was a beautiful day to be on the water!






​
*TUESDAY - Mar 26th*
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - We had a great Monday with these guys - lots of fish were caught and released, and they couldnâ€™t wait to do it all over again today! This morning was only a half-day trip, but these guys didnâ€™t let a small thing like that put a damper on their fun. They managed a number of good pulls while everyone enjoyed their last day at the lodge!

_*Capt. Todd Jones*_ - Returning customers Bill and Debbie, brought their long-time Idaho friends Joe and Sherrie for a short afternoon of Texas fishing. The wind kept our options a little limited, but we found a few protected areas. Although Iâ€™d hoped for a better box of our traditional species, the women had fun out fishing the men and loading up on the blue cats. Lots of undersized reds and drum kept the action going, while mixing in a few other keepers. Sometimes I forget itâ€™s as much or more about fun for the customers, and not always about the specific fish. Glad they had a good time!






​
*Capt. Heath Borchert* - Had fun with these guys for a day and half yesterday and today. Monday was tough, but the guys managed some drum and reds. Todayâ€™s half-day trip was a mix of blue cats and trout (after a phone call from Capt. Billy Freudensprung). Thank you Capt. Billy!

*WEDNESDAY - Mar 27th*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Todayâ€™s crew made quick, fun work of their redfish. They even managed to box a couple oversized fish for the box, and they added a handful of excellent black drum for some great fillets to take home with them!






​
*Springtime In South Texas​*By: Randy Brown - Lodge Manager​In South Texas, spring has a unique place in the seasons. Our winters tend to ease in and leave before youâ€™re really sure they have arrived. Fall is, for the most part, limited to about a 48-hour period. Summer seems to hit like a ton of bricks and hang on with its fingernails refusing to give way to cooler temperatures. But, spring is different. Spring seems to arrive with the gentleness of a sleeping baby - one day you notice how green everything is, how fresh the air smells, and you realize while driving to work that there are bluebonnets lining the road.






​
Well, spring is here at Bay Flats Lodge. Weâ€™re starting to have days that require shorts rather than warm clothing. Sunscreen is becoming a necessary accessary and the sun keeps coming up a little earlier each morning. So, now is the time to take advantage of some beautiful weather, as well as some great fishing! You can go to our website at http://www.bayflatslodge.com to Check Availability and pick the perfect time to relax and enjoy the spring.

*WHAT OUR RECENT GUESTS ARE SAYINGâ€¦​*_The food, the entire facility, and the staff are all excellent! We had a blast! Thank you! - *Mark N. 3/27/19*

Being out on the water was a new experience for me, and I had fun! The lodge staff is a great group of folks who serve incredible food, and who offer beautiful accommodations! - *Shannon B.D. 3/27/19*

Capt. 'Lil John Wyatt is very professional and patient - he kept us on the fish both days. Hands down, he had the best music of any boat on the bay! Enjoyed every minute we were there! - *Kenneth P. 3/27/19*

Capt. Jeremy McClelland is very helpful and very kind, and I would recommend him anytime! Our trip to the lodge was excellent, it just ended too soon! - *Orly S. 3/27/19*_

*SEVEN-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 74F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 76F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 20 % Precip.*
A mix of clouds and sun in the morning followed by cloudy skies during the afternoon. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 77F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 50 % Precip.*
Considerable cloudiness with occasional rain showers. High around 60F. Winds NNE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Considerable cloudiness. Slight chance of a rain shower. High 66F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 10 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 71F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
Cloudy. High 74F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* As low pressure builds across west Texas, onshore flow increases, and seas will gradually build on Thursday. Winds approach Small Craft Advisory conditions across coastal waters, especially southern bay waters, Thursday afternoon. A moderate onshore flow is also expected Friday. The onshore flow will weaken Saturday as a cold front surges through Texas. The cold front will arrive late Saturday evening and early Sunday morning. A moderate to strong offshore flow with building seas will occur behind the front Sunday. Showers and thunderstorms will also be possible along and behind the front Saturday night into Sunday. Small Craft Advisory conditions are expected late Saturday through Sunday. The offshore will weaken by Monday as high pressure settles into south Texas.
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 69.1 degrees
Seadrift 73.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 69.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 14*

Pic 14


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 15*

Pic 15


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 16*

Pic 16


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 18*

Pic 18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 19*

Pic 19


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 20*

Pic 20


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 21*

Pic 21


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 23*

Pic 23


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 24*

Pic 24


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 25*

Pic 25


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 17*

Pic 17


----------

